# Help cheesemakers!!!



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Yesterday like many other days I d cheese. So I go through all the steps like I always do, middle of the afternoon yesterday I got to the add the renet and wait to "achieve clean break" stage..... Well I got totally busy, vet called and came up to dehorn my adult jersey, kids came home from school....... Well this morning I woke up and that pot of cheese is sitting here still!!!! ----IT! Is it still ok to keep going? or do I dump it out and start again?

I defiantly have achieved clean break:hammer:


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Heck, I say go for it! What could happen? You try it, it doesn't age right or it won't drain properly or it tastes off and you throw it out anyway. If you don't try it, you'll never know!


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I ended up tossing it to the chickens  I will start again tomorrow.


----------

